# Anyway to do a 1" thumbnail profile table edge with a 1/4" collet?



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm trying to match the edges of some makeshift 1" thick table leaves I made for Thanksgiving to the kitchen table they were made for.

It looks like the depth of the cut on the table was 5/8 to 11/16 of an inch and the profile is an inch on the dot.

I don't really want to mess with trying to get a 1/2" collet or adapter on my router as it's that ubiquitous craftsman 315.17480 and the manual says it's only built for 1/4".

Does anybody have some kind of a 2-step approach to emulating a cut like that? Is it possible to find a bit that large for a 1/4" collet (2 1/4" diameter)?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Can you post a picture of what you are trying to match?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Pherdnut

part #6100

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setdrop.htm

part #6260

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html

==========


Pherdnut said:


> I'm trying to match the edges of some makeshift 1" thick table leaves I made for Thanksgiving to the kitchen table they were made for.
> 
> It looks like the depth of the cut on the table was 5/8 to 11/16 of an inch and the profile is an inch on the dot.
> 
> ...


----------



## sax13 (Jan 27, 2009)

send me a tracing of the table edge, and we can give you some options. as far as a 2-1/4 dia. bit 1/4 sh. i am afraid the sh. is going to break. but there are a few other ways we can try. bob. fax#715 662 5801 p.#715 662 2015 good luck!


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

Basically, something like the attached image I doctored. I was just wondering if anybody had some handy trick for imitating this with a smaller router with multiple passes using other types of bits. It's not a super-nice table so 100% precision isn't necessary but I thought it would be cool to try to get it close. If these types of bits all follow the same arc when they're cutting at the same depth, that would probably make life a lot easier.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

sure looks like part number #6260

===



Pherdnut said:


> Basically, something like the attached image I doctored. I was just wondering if anybody had some handy trick for imitating this with a smaller router with multiple passes using other types of bits. It's not a super-nice table so 100% precision isn't necessary but I thought it would be cool to try to get it close. If these types of bits all follow the same arc when they're cutting at the same depth, that would probably make life a lot easier.


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> sure looks like part number #6260
> 
> ===


That's because it's doctored from the same diagram. 

I don't think the specs are the same though. Could I just do two cuts to get the same results?

Edit: To answer myself. No I couldn't. The arc is too uneven.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Erik, this is why we ask members to include their name and location in their profile. You will not find the 1" thumbnail bit with a 1/4" shank. It is readily available with a 1/2" shank, and I am sure there is a forum member in the Chitown area who would be happy to bring over their router so you can match the profile. If nobody responds to this try your local woodworking stores. It's a great way to make new friends and woodworking is more fun in numbers.


----------

